# The future of 277V lighting & LED technology?



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Most today is multi-volt and runs from 120-277 nominal, 90-305 tested, and it works well.
So no, I don't see 120 becoming standard. 
The higher the voltage the lower the current.
The lower the current the happier everyone is. Lights last longer, less voltage drop, smaller conductor size, etc.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Pretty much any voltage to ground for retrofit tubes, I've used up to 347V. Pretty much any fixture, even line to line supply, can be replaced with an LED replacement.

Typically something is available without any circuit re-wiring if that's what your asking.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

it is the electronic ballast in the LED lamp or fixture that they have made so it can accept those voltages
it doesnt cost that much more to build it, plus it makes them more money when it is that versatile

electronic T-12 and T-8 flourescent ballasts have been showing 120-277V for decades
which is no doubt part of the reason they did it with LED


----------



## Justcare (6 mo ago)

High voltage lighting is better regarding an efficiency standpoint. Higher voltage means less current, which means less power loss from resistance.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Justcare said:


> High voltage lighting is better regarding an efficiency standpoint. Higher voltage means less current, which means less power loss from resistance.


I get that aspect of it. My question was if 277V LED ltg. existed & apparently it does.


----------



## MDave (Dec 22, 2018)

We have been putting in 490 volt lights into old HPS and Melal halide light fixtures. Just remove the ballast and place and new description on light fixture with voltage and ballast removed. (It’s what the inspector said to do when putting in led bulb into old fixture)


----------

